# Kromlech Goblin Pirates



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More high class green skin goodness from Kromlech. The first thing I thought of when I saw these guys was Mordheim. They'd make a great warband.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovely models. Look like they would be fun to paint.


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

damn i MUST have these in my goblin collection... very cool ones


----------

